# LaMarcus Aldridge All Star



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight we find out if LA will become an All Star. If so he will be selected by the coaches. 

I definitely believe he should be in there. LA has been carrying the Blazers this season, he absolutely deserves to be there. Plus every month he gets better and better, his production/stats keep climbing, and the Blazers keep winning despite the lack of over all talent and major injuries suffered by two of their franchise players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He didn't get in, but he definitely would've been deserving of a spot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> He didn't get in, but he definitely would've been deserving of a spot.


Yup just read the news. I'm very disappointed the coaches took Blake over him. Blake is a rookie, and IMO has much more talent around him in LA. LA is completely carrying the Blazers this season, who are actually in playoff contention something the Clippers are not. Also when matched up against one another, LA out played Griffin.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think if LA had played like he has since mid Dec all year he would have made it and if he keeps playing like he is now he'll make it next year. Blake I think deserves it since he has played the same all year and has improved his team a lot. Don't get me wrong I would have loved seeing LA getting selected and think he deserves to go too, but I'm not surprise by the results.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mgb said:


> I think if LA had played like he has since mid Dec all year he would have made it and if he keeps playing like he is now he'll make it next year. Blake I think deserves it since he has played the same all year and has improved his team a lot. Don't get me wrong I would have loved seeing LA getting selected and think he deserves to go too, but I'm not surprise by the results.


Well I respect your opinion, I don't agree that Blake has improved the Clippers. The Clippers are better than two teams in the Western Conference, that's the Timberwolves, and Kings.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I was hoping Stern would have used the Yao injury to select LA, but he chose Love. Really I think Duncan is the spot that LA should have got. Sure the Spurs have a great record, but he hasn't had a all-star year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Love is Mr empty statistics on the worst team in the Western Conference. Very bad decision by Stern.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Blake nomination was well deserved and he should have gotten the nod over LMA. But, Aldridge was clearly the better/more impactful player vs. Love and should have taken Yao's spot. Really a shame, he's had a nice year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aldridge has been ballin' lately.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Aldridge has been ballin' lately.


Dude thats right! He's killing it. He has the Blazers in the 5th spot in the Western Conference, and the Blazers are on a six game winning streak. Blazers go for number seven in a row after the all star break against the Lakers at the RG. LaMarcus is completely sick! He's just killing the other so called All Stars (Griffin/Duncan/Love) on a nightly basis. Check out the W/L record the Blazers have against the Spurs/TWolves/Clippers, and look at how LA out played all three of those guys, while getting his Blazers the most important W's! in those games.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

He's playing awesome right now, but I can't say I have a problem with him being left off. I wouldn't have a problem with him on it either. The thing I like about him is how he's stepped it up defensively.




23AJ said:


> Well I respect your opinion, I don't agree that Blake has improved the Clippers. The Clippers are better than two teams in the Western Conference, that's the Timberwolves, and Kings.


The Clippers have already won 21 games this year- they won 29 all of last year.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

LA was absolutely outstanding last night. He has so much confidence in his jump shot right now, and it's making him very unguardable. Blazers fans should be excited and hopefully for your sake he keeps up this play now that he has G-Wall to help him out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> LA was absolutely outstanding last night. He has so much confidence in his jump shot right now, and it's making him very unguardable. Blazers fans should be excited and hopefully for your sake he keeps up this play now that he has G-Wall to help him out.


That's right, The guy is pretty much unstoppable. And never gets tired. He put in 51 minutes against the Nuggets, and held it down even against Big Nene. LA won't stop, the guy is on the rise. Take stock now, before the rest of the world realize the diamond that is in Portland named LA!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> He's playing awesome right now, but I can't say I have a problem with him being left off. I wouldn't have a problem with him on it either. The thing I like about him is how he's stepped it up defensively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And getting 30 this season won't be easy, and what are you really saying Blake is only good for maybe a win or two more, than the Clippers of last season ? Man you just making my case even stronger!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's finally become the player that I knew he could be. I'm happy for him, and the Blazers. After all they've been through at least they got a healthy gym in Aldridge.


----------

